# Help me choose background fabric.



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm making an Irish chain quilt from a batik using this pattern, and am trying to decide on the background fabric. http://jellyrollsfabric.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Updated-Easy-Irish-Chain-2.0.pdf
I'm not doing the strips on the solid piece. 

At first I thought I'd use the gold, but it seems a bit strong. Then again perhaps not. These are the current three contenders. What do you think?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Is this quilt going to be for someone in particular? Or 'just' a quilt for yourself?

The reason I ask is that_ I_ really like the first fabric as background. However, if I were making the quilt for a boy or a man, I would go with the gold instead as it seems more masculine.


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I like the 3rd fabric. It pops, but not too much.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

Another vote for the 3rd fabric.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

I like to go bold when using batiks, so I'd end up using the gold. 

Or you could do a double irish chain and use all three.  (not the first one, but the last two)


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I agree with the third one as the background, and with the green and gold it will look awesome..


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The gol with the green would be quite striking.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

the second for me as the other two seem to make the batiks fade when it goes against the lighter shade of the batik itself.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I like the gold.
Heidi


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

I'd use the gold. The green looks blah against the lighter backgrounds.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, I guess the golds win by one vote. As I said, that was my first choice, but I thought it might be too strong and overwhelm the batik. I don't think the pattern can be done with three colours and turn out OK. So I'll go with the batik and gold. Thanks everyone. This will probably end up a charity quilt. Most of mine do. I'm attending a quilting retreat at the end of February and am preparing my projects for it. Since I have a ton of batiks I paid less than $2.00 a yard for, I need to start using some up.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is an Irish Chain, maybe a Double Chain? I did for a block swap. More then 2 colors, I'd love to attempt this again. 

I'd also be more then happy to share some of your batiks with you &#128516;&#128521;&#128513; I'm a batik-aholic lol. I think I have some of the green pictured!
Heidi


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Gretchen - lovely quilt. I don't think the pattern I'm following (in my first post) will lend itself to more than two colours. If I decide to do a double in the future, I'll use more than two. 

When I put the other fabric up, I discovered a lighter gold that was hiding behind a stack of fabric. I decided I liked it better. I made up a block and will do the rest when at the quilting retreat. Thank you all for your input.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

This lighter gold is very lovely with the green... I enjoy working with batiks too.. and I could be a charity I you wanted to give a quilt my way.. seriously, I think it's awesome that you donate them to a charity.. hope you will post a picture when it's finished...


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It is beautiful---I love batiks!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

It is going to be very pretty. I mean the individual block is pretty now, but the WHOLE quilt will be very pretty.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd use the first one or the third one. The gold and the green are both read medium. Not enough contrast.


----------

